# ‘Shorts’-tempered judge locks up sloppy student



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By *Dave Wedge*
Boston Herald Chief Enterprise Reporter










Judge Gary Nickerson. *A* no-nonsense Cape Cod judge threw the book at a college kid for wearing shorts in his courtroom during the high-profile Worthington murder trial - locking the sloppy student up with the accused killer, according to sources and media reports. 
 The Cape Cod Community College student, whose name has not been released, was tossed into a cell with Christopher McCowen, a garbage collector on trial for the 2002 slaying of fashion writer Christa Worthington. Barnstable Superior Court Judge Gary Nickerson had court officers lock up the student after he was told to leave the courtroom for wearing shorts but did not. According to a report in Massachusetts Lawyers Weekly, the student was placed into a holding area with McCowen, who is charged with stabbing Worthington to death in her Truro home. The student reportedly was at the courthouse on a class assignment to watch the explosive trial, which has prompted a media circus. 
 Barnstable Superior Court Clerk Scott Nickerson, who is not related to the judge, confirmed the student was detained but said he was not formally charged with contempt. Scott Nickerson declined comment when asked if the student was put in a cell with McCowen. 
"I'm not going to comment on where the individual was held," he said. Judge Nickerson couldn't be reached for comment. 
One courthouse source said Nickerson has a reputation as a tough-but-fair judge who demands proper attire in his courtroom. 
"He'll tell people, 'This is not *Fenway Park*. Go tuck in your shirt,' " the source said. 
He has also been known to chastise people for public displays of affection in the courthouse.


----------

